

Rumor: AOL’s Tim Armstrong Wants to Merge With Yahoo - rblion
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/09/rumor-aols-tim-armstrong-wants-to-merge-with-yahoo/

======
astrodust
I can't wait for Yahuffcrunch!

------
samstave
I said the following here on Yahoo almost a year ago:

"Yahoo is dead.

I don't know how they can do a meaningful recovery. Sure - they probably have
enough cash to stay alive for a while - but if I were yahoo, I would be
focusing on investing in every single startup in the valley in an effort to
own some % of future innovation, which they have lost.

I cant see anything revolutionary occurring with their web property - their IP
is mostly uninteresting and I cant imagine a large % of their staff being of
too much interest to FB or Goog. I am sure there are some top devs there that
would do well to migrate out - but for the majority of their staff, they must
have few options.

Seriously - Yahoo could do well just becoming a very prolific investor in
everything happening around them, rather than thinking a new haircut and
convertable will alleviate their mid-life crisis."

